# Birmingham National show.



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can anyone just confirm whether it's an indoor or outdoor venue?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

both i believe. i'm outside on saturday


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks @tattoogirl73, just saw we're inside a hall!  Not very pleasant with temps in the high 20's.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I was there today. It was cooler in the halls than outside


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Born to Boogie said:


> I was there today. It was cooler in the halls than outside


It was wasn't it! Was nice actually. How did you do?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Best day ever 
BPIB, short listed to final six in Pastoral puppy group. I am so chuffed with my little girl, she was an absolute star 
How about you?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Born to Boogie said:


> Best day ever
> BPIB, short listed to final six in Pastoral puppy group. I am so chuffed with my little girl, she was an absolute star
> How about you?


Oh wow, awesome! Congrats!

We got a 1st in OD and a reserve BD so I'm very proud of my boy too


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

All back to normal today. Up at 5, ready to start walks 
My Achilles is killing me this morning


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i was freezing saturday morning out in the tents. i had my big coat on, lol. well done both of you with your results. we came third out of four so qualified for crufts. good job cos we've got no chance of doing owt now that we're up in junior. not with my grooming skills


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well done @tattoogirl73. It was chilly in the morning a bit wasn't it? Soon warmed up though!

There has been a mistake surrounding the whole placements regarding our win. Cash was meant to get best dog, but the dog that came third in Open somehow got put through to best dog and won! So all very confusing and a little disappointing.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Just checked the Hovi results and see what you mean. How confusing


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i was freezing saturday morning out in the tents. i had my big coat on, lol. well done both of you with your results. we came third out of four so qualified for crufts. good job cos we've got no chance of doing owt now that we're up in junior. not with my grooming skills


Well done.
I'm sure your grooming skills will improve with practice


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Born to Boogie said:


> Just checked the Hovi results and see what you mean. How confusing


Yep, and I was none the wiser at the time.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well done @tattoogirl73. It was chilly in the morning a bit wasn't it? Soon warmed up though!
> 
> There has been a mistake surrounding the whole placements regarding our win. Cash was meant to get best dog, but the dog that came third in Open somehow got put through to best dog and won! So all very confusing and a little disappointing.


how did a beaten dog get put through? was it a puppy and meant to be best puppy dog?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> how did a beaten dog get put through? was it a puppy and meant to be best puppy dog?


Judging & steward error entirely. Complaints have been made by other breed club members and someone ringside did raise the matter with the steward about 15 mins after judging but nothing has changed. All I know is that all details have been passed onto the KC.


----------

